# the Hobbit trailer...



## billc (Dec 20, 2011)

the Hobbit trailer is out.

http://screenrant.com/the-hobbit-trailer-sandy-144367/


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 20, 2011)

:idunno: you got a link or do we need to google it?


----------



## elder999 (Dec 20, 2011)

[yt]GyZzsSAR-HE[/yt]


----------



## Blindside (Dec 21, 2011)

Lots of Gandalf scenes, looks like they added in the issues with the Necromancer to the Hobbit timeline, appropriate to linking it to the LOTR movies. 

And they made the dwarves not look like complete morons, which is rather difficult given the source material.


----------



## Big Don (Dec 21, 2011)

Frodo? FFS, can we just follow the book, and not put in a lot of extraneous crap?!
This is one of those movies that I know I will see, and suspect I will like, but, just can't be excited about.


----------



## Blindside (Dec 21, 2011)

Big Don said:


> Frodo? FFS, can we just follow the book, and not put in a lot of extraneous crap?!
> This is one of those movies that I know I will see, and suspect I will like, but, just can't be excited about.



Well, it makes sense to link the movies, and the whole thing was a retrospective written into the Red Book anyway.


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 21, 2011)

I like that they added in some of the background material.  Tolkien built the story organically and revised the Hobbit several times in order to make the connection to the LOTR stronger.  A movie probably needs to do this more because some of the viewers out there will not have read the books.


----------



## Scott T (Dec 21, 2011)

Makalakumu said:


> I like that they added in some of the background material.  Tolkien built the story organically and revised the Hobbit several times in order to make the connection to the LOTR stronger.  A movie probably needs to do this more because some of the viewers out there will not have read the books.


And they are what we like to call Neanderthals.


----------



## Gemini (Dec 21, 2011)

It's a given I'll pick it apart for accuracy, 'cause I do that, but I will watch it and I will like it. It's a given. Now, how long before the Silmarillian? :uhyeah:


----------



## Makalakumu (Dec 21, 2011)

Gemini said:


> It's a given I'll pick it apart for accuracy, 'cause I do that, but I will watch it and I will like it. It's a given. Now, how long before the Silmarillian? :uhyeah:



That's going to be an awesome trilogy!


----------



## Omar B (Dec 21, 2011)

I was not impressed.  The dwarfs are turned into a joke it seems.  

The Silmirillion must never be filmed, it can only be screwed up.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 21, 2011)

Omar B said:


> I was not impressed.  The dwarfs are turned into a joke it seems.
> 
> The Silmirillion must never be filmed, it can only be screwed up.



Rank and Bass did it best. No way Jackson could top that.


----------



## stickarts (Dec 21, 2011)

I have looked forward to a full fledged movie on The Hobbit for about 34 years now! I for one am excited about the movie and particularly am looking forward to seeing what they do with Smaug!


----------



## Gemini (Dec 22, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Rank and Bass did it best. No way Jackson could top that.


 If you're referring to that cartoon disaster from the 70's, that was the most disappointing movie experience I've ever had, dispite some serious contenders.


----------



## billc (Dec 22, 2011)

From what I remember of the Hobbit, the dwarves had lived lives that were not based on being warriors.  It seemed that they left the shire without weapons, until they found the trolls treasure cave.  Here, they seem like any warrior dwarf and Thorin seems menacing rather than driven.


----------

